# Bring the spouse to stay in Bangkok



## SF_OD (May 8, 2012)

Dear all. I am expat working in Thailand. I intent to bring in my husband to move in to stay with me during my contract length (2 years). My husband is Brazilian. My job contract agreement doesn't cover to bring the spouse, so we like to do by our self. Anyone know what kind of visa and what the document required for this intention?


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi there. Sorry, but you haven't provided enough info. How old is he (50+?) and what does he intend to do while he is here


----------



## SF_OD (May 8, 2012)

*To cnx_Bruce*



cnx_bruce said:


> Hi there. Sorry, but you haven't provided enough info. How old is he (50+?) and what does he intend to do while he is here


Dear cnx_Bruce He is only 40 yo, I think at the end he will try to get a job in Thailand also. Do you have any advise for this ? Thank you


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok then if he's under 50, will not be studying, and may want to work later then try for the non-immigrant 'O' visa then seek a subsequent 12 month extension of stay on the basis of your support.


----------



## SF_OD (May 8, 2012)

*To: cnx_bruce*



cnx_bruce said:


> Ok then if he's under 50, will not be studying, and may want to work later then try for the non-immigrant 'O' visa then seek a subsequent 12 month extension of stay on the basis of your support.


Thank you so much for the advise. Do you know what is the minimum financial report that he has to be able to show for this Visa O application? Thank's in advance.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

For the non-immigrant 'O' visa extension, the spouse must have a regular income of 40,000 THB per month or have deposited 400,000 THB at the bank at least 60 days before filling the application.

Your next stop should be Immigration Bureau HQ in BKK or better still perhaps your husband can visit the local embassy/consulate and discuss his personal circumstances. In the interim just use google to find related info online (most Thai embassies have their own web sites for e.g.)


----------



## piam (Sep 10, 2012)

*Moving to Bangkok*

Hi everyone,

I have a similar problem and I need some help: I have a 2 year contract in Bangkok strating in October and my Guatemalan spouse is coming with me. I am entering with a B visa that my future employer is taking care of but what should he do - if he enters as a tourist, can he later change to an "O" spouse visa? Or can he apply for the O visa straight away? We're entering the country together but I'm concerned, as the tourist visa application form makes you declare that you wil not seek residence in Thailand.

I would really appreciate your help, I feel we're running out of time!


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

If an officially married couple moves to Thailand and one of the 2 is working and staying on a non-immigrant 'B' - visa + work-permit, the spouse can apply for a so called "dependent"-visa. 
The spouse can enter with or without visa (if Brazilians or Guatemalan citizens will get a visa-exempt) and as soon as possible after entering the country start the application of the dependent-visa. 

For the last poster: The tourist-visa application form can declare what it wants; your spouse will seek and find residence as a dependent. 

Please remind: Your spouse is not allowed to work as a dependent. Therefore he needs to apply for an individual non-immigrant 'B'-visa.


----------



## piam (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you for your reply; however, I have heard that he can apply for an "O" visa when I am applying for a "B" visa (during the same application procedure); if he needs a tourist visa first, he has to go back to his home country to apply for it. I am getting very confused, as it seems that I can't find reliable information anywhere. I just hope that this information is accurate, because if not, he'll be stranded in Europe.



joseph44 said:


> If an officially married couple moves to Thailand and one of the 2 is working and staying on a non-immigrant 'B' - visa + work-permit, the spouse can apply for a so called "dependent"-visa.
> The spouse can enter with or without visa (if Brazilians or Guatemalan citizens will get a visa-exempt) and as soon as possible after entering the country start the application of the dependent-visa.
> 
> For the last poster: The tourist-visa application form can declare what it wants; your spouse will seek and find residence as a dependent.
> ...


----------



## kiwi_nik (Mar 29, 2013)

cnx_bruce said:


> For the non-immigrant 'O' visa extension, the spouse must have a regular income of 40,000 THB per month or have deposited 400,000 THB at the bank at least 60 days before filling the application.
> 
> Your next stop should be Immigration Bureau HQ in BKK or better still perhaps your husband can visit the local embassy/consulate and discuss his personal circumstances. In the interim just use google to find related info online (most Thai embassies have their own web sites for e.g.)


If one's income is close to 40,000 THB/Month and one has a spouse coming from elsewhere what do you recommend? A 3month tourist visa that gets renewed regularly by border runs?


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

kiwi_nik said:


> If one's income is close to 40,000 THB/Month and one has a spouse coming from elsewhere what do you recommend? A 3month tourist visa that gets renewed regularly by border runs?


Hi Nik. You'll need to give me more details about your personal circumstances before I could offer an opinion. As per my previous post I would recommend that you discuss your situation with the nearest Thai embassy or consulate.


----------

